

N.S.A. Said to Search Content of Messages to and From U.S. - nsp
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/08/us/broader-sifting-of-data-abroad-is-seen-by-nsa.html?hp&_r=1&

======
arh68
An article worth re-reading now: _Internet Traffic Begins to Bypass the U.S.
(2008)_ [1]. The graphic shows (at the time) what percentage of regional
Internet bandwidth passes into U.S. & Canada [2]: at the time, 70% of Latin
American traffic, 50% of Asian/Pacific traffic, 20% of Europe's traffic, and
some African traffic (most of which actually goes through Europe).

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/30/business/30pipes.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/30/business/30pipes.html)

[2] I'm guessing this is highly representative of pipes going into the U.S.
alone

------
nakedrobot2
As an american living abroad whose job to a large degree is to talk to
foreigners, I find all of this totally frightening. And I don't know what I
can actually do about it.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Can you clarify that statement? I am not sure if you are frightened that
people are now by passing the US for network traffic which will make the NSA
moderately less effective. Or rather are you frightened for the underlying
reasons that are driving them to do so, which is quite reasonable?

~~~
fredoliveira
Did you even read the article? The article says nothing about bypassing
network traffic. It talks about emails from americans to foreigners being
sifted for keywords.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Actually in this instance I did not. I often times enjoy reading the comments
more then the articles as the opinions here give better insight into the
topic. So this time I was caught with my pants down so to speak, thanks for
pointing it out lol ;)

